# License plate lights



## Chiptosser (Nov 5, 2018)

I have been looking for a match to one of my License plate accessory lights.
Would anybody have a match to this?


----------



## anders1 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2018)

I have many sets that I put together but I may have a leftover.  I am not at home.   Ray


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 11, 2018)

Chiptosser said:


> I have been looking for a match to one of my License plate accessory lights.
> Would anybody have a match to this?
> 
> View attachment 895826




Try posting in the wanted ads thread .


----------



## Dweber (Nov 12, 2018)

Would these license plate lights be similar to antique car fender marker lights? Different mounting system? Size?


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 13, 2018)

I should post more pictures, with a scale beside them, to show their size. 
This particular light body is only about an inch long.  The body diameter is about 7/8".


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 13, 2018)

a company named electroline made lights very similar to yours but longer 2 1/2 long, I have a set sold by whizzer called rocket or torpedo lights


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 13, 2018)

I have those also.   There are three variations of the rocket lights.
I am trying to complete the small set.
They are lighter in weight than the more common larger style. 
Yours are a later offering, they have the resin lenses, and the white metal mounts.


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 16, 2018)

Just another picture of some of the various Rocket lights.
I know two of them are Electroline, one is Shaw and the small one is unknown.
The older lights have glass lens.
I would trade the style that Whizzerbug has for a small type, if anyone was interested.


----------

